# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  antifogmatic

## Andrew DeMarco

Mine looks like it's going to be shipped tomorrow. This is a short interview with the fellas about the album.... WOW. I'm STOKED. :Grin: 

http://punchbrothers.com/index.php?o...id=1&Itemid=41

----------


## Rob Fowler

Yeah, I just got the message to that mine's getting shipped tommorow, also! Can't wait to hear the whole thing and watch the DVD!

----------


## tnt2002

Of course while listening, I will be enjoying something from the cocktail recipee book. :Coffee:

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Hollllllllllllllly macaroni. Mine has arrived. Unfortunately I'm at work so I cannot enjoy said antifogmatic beverage, but tonight. HECKKKKKKKKKK YES!

Will post my thoughts when I finish listening!

----------


## Jim Murton

Got mine today,nice real nice.Chris Thile's mandolin sound awesome.I need to lockmyself in a room and listen with headphones to really appreciate this music.

I also will be seeing them in july,at cain park in cleveland ohio.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

This album is sonically beautiful. Wow.

----------


## tnt2002

We listened to CD 1 while swimming with the kids, Enjoying the DVD portion now :Grin: , I don't have any rye or some of the ingredients, so just beer for tonight.  Not sure about the drink recipes with raw egg.   :Disbelief:  :Disbelief:

----------


## Linds

I got an email notification that mine's been delivered, but I'm stuck 90 miles away from my mailbox at my parents' house tonight!  ( :Crying: )  Can't wait to get home tomorrow and spend some quality time with the Brothers!  I'm also keeping my fingers crossed that I was among the first 250 to order the deluxe version (and therefore get an autographed copy of the cocktail recipe book).

----------


## kmiller1610

Got mine yesterday, the deluxe package. Too early for a complete reaction. The first CD, antifogmatic has ten songs, all with singing. The second has 4 instrumentals. Have not seen the DVD yet. Most of the time, I am waiting for the instrumental portions, which are cutting edge fast and expert. The blended singing is the best they have done. A lot my other initial reactions aren't so good, but it may grow on me. The production values are very good.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

Mine arrived yesterday.  So far I have listened to both audio disks all the way through twice, and I am very much enjoying every single track.  I have not had a chance to view the DVD yet.

----------


## journeybear

Quick programming note: Punch Brothers on Tonight Show, Thursday night 6/17.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Aw man the DVD is excellent! Paul Kowert is stunning!

----------


## coletrickle

Hey everyone...I was looking at NPR online and found this:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...ryId=127481502

Looks like a full set from Bonnaroo just this past Friday. I haven't listened yet so if you do let me know how it is!

----------


## thejamdolinplayer

I heard Eldridge doesn't even play a guitar break on the cd, is this true?...

----------


## kmiller1610

> I heard Eldridge doesn't even play a guitar break on the cd, is this true?...


I haven't gotten around to break counting yet. There's a lot of playing together. Plus, you would have to specify if you are including the 4 instrumentals from the second CD. It's a pop music album with incredible instrumentality. I'm beginning to think that most of the songs are about dreams. In fact, it reminds me a bit more of the last Nickel Creek album (Why should the fire die?) than either of the previous 2 PB albums.

----------


## adgefan

> In fact, it reminds me a bit more of the last Nickel Creek album (Why should the fire die?) than either of the previous 2 PB albums.


I'm definitely getting a Nickel Creek vibe off it too. But it does sound a lot like the Punch Brothers previous album - there are strong similarities to The Blind Leaving the Blind in some of the arrangements. 

I'm really liking it so far, especially the vocal harmonies which are the best I've heard on a Thile recording. Also good to hear Gabe Witcher getting the chance at lead vocals on a couple of tracks making this a true band effort.

----------


## journeybear

Quick program reminder:

Punch Brothers on Leno tonight. For those who won't get a chance to see them live at least there's this.

----------


## kmiller1610

I've had a bit more time to absorb the first album in the set. Whereas punch was more of a modern classical, jazz, bluegrass fusion album, this has a stronger pop element with a layer of beatnik poetry thrown in. It's like sitting in one of those coffee houses in the 60s and being impressed with how obscure things are. Wow man! 

If (and it's a big IF) you enjoy unraveling obscure stuff, it's quite engaging. The other big IF is getting past Thile's slightly metrosexual airy vocals. I'm a big Thile fan from the beginning, but it's barrier to many red blooded macho types.

At the same time (funny how you must get past so many "at the same time" elements in this album.), the orchestration, dynamics and "wall of sound" aspects of this album are amazing. Alex stands out. The punch brothers do their best imitation of The Beatles yet in this amazing "suite" with huge dynamic swings and really well-integrated group singing. 

I wonder if the group will attract any new listeners with this latest stew?

----------


## mandopete

I haven't heard the new recording yet, but given the reviews here it's a bit like the same thoughts I have about the new Stringdusters recording (pop music vs. bluegrass/classical/jazz/ whatever).  Anyone here have a comparison to offer?

----------


## sgarrity

> I haven't heard the new recording yet, but given the reviews here it's a bit like the same thoughts I have about the new Stringdusters recording (pop music vs. bluegrass/classical/jazz/ whatever).  Anyone here have a comparison to offer?


I haven't heard it either.  Need to find it this weekend.  But in reference to the latest Stringdusters album, my non-bluegrass loving friends can actually sit in my truck while that cd is playing.  Throw in a Junior Sisk or James King cd and they're screamin' and howlin' to turn that *$%& off!  I didn't care for their last effort but I look forward to giving this one a listen!

----------


## amute

I much enjoy it! I'm very grateful for the new disc. The dvd's great and just a small taste of what they're about to release. Second disc is a nice bonus too. Music is played & recorded by the best. Worth every penny. My box set came with the "Recipe Guide" signed by the whole band. That's too cool.

----------


## Ken_P

I've listened to it several times and I'm still not sure what I think. Now, I've been a huge Thile fan for years, and I thought the first Punch Bros. album was brilliant. I personally prefer the chamber ensemble approach of that album to the modern pop style on this one, but that's just me. The singing I could take or leave, but most of the songs are well done. The arrangements are always interesting, but not as intricate or sophisticated as Punch. The extended tonality may put some people off, but it just sounds normal to me at this point. Sonically, the album is fantastic - all the instruments and vocals sound completely natural, with huge dynamic range.

I'm really enjoying the instrumental bonus disc, probably more than the album proper. It takes a few times to get into, but there's a lot of meat there, musically speaking.

----------


## mandopete

> My box set came with the "Recipe Guide" signed by the whole band. That's too cool.


What's in the recipe guide?

----------


## Elliot Luber

I ordered mine months ago and pretty much forgot about it. I got home from the hospital and there it was waiting for me. Timing is everything. :-)

----------


## tburcham

Download the Deluxe version from iTunes yesterday.  Eclectic, as one would expect.  My initial impressions are good. The musicianship is incredible!   I'll have to spend more time with it to determine if it moves into my favorites category.

----------


## John Hill

> The other big IF is getting past Thile's slightly metrosexual airy vocals.


Bingo. This has always been a bit of a stumbling block for me with Chris. But man do I love to hear him play.

----------


## kmiller1610

> What's in the recipe guide?


Each band mate has his own cocktail, with a picture of each next to their drink. These are strong drinks, with rye, bourbon or gin as main ingredients. Most have a sweet mixer of some type. I'm a bourbon drinker myself, but after hearing Rye Whiskey a few times, I'd decided I'd check it out. Not bad... makes your sweetie cuter...

----------


## mandopete

> Each band mate has his own cocktail, with a picture of each next to their drink. These are strong drinks, with rye, bourbon or gin as main ingredients. Most have a sweet mixer of some type. I'm a bourbon drinker myself, but after hearing Rye Whiskey a few times, I'd decided I'd check it out. Not bad... makes your sweetie cuter...


I'm a big fan of Kentucky Bourbon (Knob Creek to be exact).  What was their bourbon cocktail?

----------


## kmiller1610

> I'm a big fan of Kentucky Bourbon (Knob Creek to be exact).  What was their bourbon cocktail?


The Chris Drink: Left Handed cocktail: Bourbon, Campari, Sweet Vermouth, Chocolate Bitters

Preferred Bourbons; Elijah Craig 12 year and Eagle rare 10 year

----------


## kmiller1610

Having now listened to the second (Thile style instrumentals) and third disks (DVD) in the deluxe set, I can safely recommend this album. You can skip the stuff you don't like, but the DVD is really the must hear of the three, especially for the two raging bluegrass numbers, "Ride the Wild Turkey" and "Manchicken," and all I can say, is give me more Noam Pikelney. His fluid banjo playing is the "it" factor in this band. In fact, if you ignore the singing, it's really Pikelney and Witcher (The fiddle player) whose sounds carry a lot of the most intense music forward.  The DVD also contains the Classical entry, one of the Brandenburg concertos.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Having now listened to Antifogmatic about a zillion times, I have to say it's amazing. Not a mandolin showcase...but a true band CD and musically more complex than most everything else around it in the modern music landscape. Complex layers of rhythms and textures, tempo and dynamic changes, the thrill of rock music and the delicacy of sweet classical violin, this CD has it all. 

It is not a copy of any of the other PB CDs, although there are a few similar phrases here and there (more of a stylistic indicator of Thile's compositions perhaps), but clearly a whole-band production from start to finish-can't imagine any other formation handling this material.

Although I am not a banjo fan (no offense to anyone out there...I do like Norm Pikelny and Greg Liszt), I'm finding myself really drawn into the stuff Norm is doing on this CD. I really think that he has absorbed a lot of mandolin technique and might be the first ever to produce some of these sounds on a banjo. The banjo tremelo on "_Alex"_ (starting around 1:45) is a great sound, for example, that I would expect Chris to play on mandolin. 

"_This Is The Song_" is a really great song-a truly great composition. It gets to me emotionally for some reason.

I've been hearing "_Rye Whiskey_" live for a couple years now, and it has grown into an anthem! When it comes on I always find myself yelling along "_Oh Boy!"_ at the chorus. Lyrically I love how they don't finish the line "_Have I ever told you 'bout the time I_"...



I'm not hung up on any particular musical style, and wish Chris the best pursuing whatever muse catches his fancy. I just consider myself lucky to be here to experience it!

Larry

----------


## mandopete

I like the new look with shorter hair.  Can't say the same for the recording.  It just didn't do much for me.

----------


## Dan Cole

Image Thile playing "Flight of the Bumble Bee" endlessly, A banjo player playing endless chromatic runs, any Chris Thile singing, a symphony orchestra tuning befor a concert, put on blend cycle.  I don't think I will ever listen to this CD again.  I didn't get it at all.  To me it was just noise, chaos, and a wasted Itunes gift card.

Worst part is I have tickets to their concert in September here in Billings.  If thats going to be the concert I'll stay home.

Aweful!

----------


## Austin Koerner

> Image Thile playing "Flight of the Bumble Bee" endlessly, A banjo player playing endless chromatic runs, any Chris Thile singing, a symphony orchestra tuning befor a concert, put on blend cycle.  I don't think I will ever listen to this CD again.  I didn't get it at all.  To me it was just noise, chaos, and a wasted Itunes gift card.
> 
> Worst part is I have tickets to their concert in September here in Billings.  If thats going to be the concert I'll stay home.
> 
> Aweful!


Do you like Chris' new haircut?


Really though, that sucks that you don't like it. I quite like the CD. I don't know if I like it as much as Punch, but there are some cool ideas in there for sure.

----------


## Zako

Originally Posted by kmiller1610  
The other big IF is getting past Thile's slightly metrosexual airy vocals.


i haven't bought the cd, but from youtube previews and general experience, i would say that people who listen to coldplay should be able to tolerate chris's voice, even without all the variety brought in by bandmates like gabe and noam. :Whistling:

----------


## Dan Cole

I like his mandolin!

----------


## Steve-o

Dan,  I just saw Punch Brothers perform and they mixed a lot of their other CDs in with the new Antifogmatic tunes.  Now, I'm not particularly fond of Chris being the lead singer, nor am I a huge "alternative" music fan, but I was blown away by the talent and musicality of these guys.  Paul Kowert was a nice addition.  He bows his bass quite often, and it reminded me of the Thile/Meyer collaboration.  If you are a BG purist, this band is not for you.  But if you appreciate cross over (fusion) between music genres, then you're in for a treat.  I would have enjoyed just watching Thile play his mandolin with incredible virtuosity and left smiling.  YMMV.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

I'm a fan......saw the show twice, love the cd's.

----------


## MandoNicity

Count me as a fan too! if were counting...     :Wink: 

JR

----------


## adgefan

> i haven't bought the cd, but from youtube previews and general experience, i would say that people who listen to coldplay should be able to tolerate chris's voice, even without all the variety brought in by bandmates like gabe and noam.


Ouch, that burns!  :Smile:  I hate Coldplay but love Punch Brothers - I think Thile tends to stay in tune a bit better than Chris Martin!

I've never had a problem with Thile's singing, but then I have grown up listening to alternative, indie and lo-fi rock, so those kind of vocals don't strike me as out of the ordinary.

As for Antifogmatic, I really like it though I admit it took a few listens. The Woman and The Bell is probably my favourite track at the moment (especially the banjo playing the wedding bells).

----------


## Dan Cole

Thanks Steve-o, I appreciate their musical talent, and new music.  I saw Mike Marshall and Edgar Meyer and it was great.  I have also in enjoyed the  other Punch CDs.  I just couldn't track with this new offering. To me, with a couple of exceptions its all over the place and the songs all sound the same.

Sounds like the concert will be great. Row 3 should be a great view and listen

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Just waiting for them to come back to the UK - have seen them twice over here and loved it both times. I guess it costs them a fair whack to travel this far, might be cheaper for them to fly me out to the US to see a show. I'll ask them...

----------


## adgefan

Matt, rumours are circulating that some of the band may be teaching at next year's Sore Fingers - I'm hoping they can do a tour around the same time. This might all come to nothing so don't get your hopes up!

----------


## JeffD

Here is a positive review.


Count me among the fans of Knob Creek bourbon, though with hamburgers I still like Old Grand Dad.

----------


## M.Marmot

I dont have to venture an opinion, but, i will... that being the nature of a forum and all that.

The production is immaculate, its clean, gives each instrument its space and relation, and though it toys with it, the recording avoids that treacley over-production that sometimes hampers my appreciation of Thile's other musical incarnation in Nickelcreek. On that note, just to tackle the seemingly divisive subject of Mr. Thile's vocals, well the man can certainly sing, and, i can see how for some his voice might be too 'clean' but i thin that the stripping of surplus production allows me to warm to it much more on this album than on earlier recordings. I try to bare in mind that Mr Thile is still a relatively young guy and i do prefer he sings as he does rather than affecting a more worn burr or faux-backwoods holler.  

Certainly i do enjoy the musicianship on the tracks, the playing is top notch though the band don't seem to mind allowing some discretion towards space and dynamics allowing the music to swell and subside and play with silence, and there are a innumerable musical ideas and influences fizzling away in the mix, my favorite being the almost Steve Reich-like phased harmonies on  'Welcome Home', i thought that was a damned clever evolution of the traditional gospel/bluegrass harmony chorus. Of course its that this album is of Bluegrass at all, though i'm sure it'll take some time before the boxes of marketing departments will allow the band to escape their roots, but, the album is far more a melting pot of diverse styles and influences... and maybe this marks the beginning of my niggles with the recording, and i do have a few...

One of my greatest gripes is that i think that the album is lyrically slight, that is to say, the lyrics are dragging foot on this puppy, which is to imply they are the recordings weak point.The compositions are clever, the singing is fine, the harmonies are great, but, for me, lyrically the songs are adequete at best, like plastic buttons on a Saville row suit, they do the job but take from the whole. This is one of my continuing gripes with Mr. Thile's releases, the music can be exciting but for me the lyrics continue to be far too seemingly self-concious and annoyingly angst ridden. However when i find myself cringeing at some lyrical niggle, i remind myself that he is a young guy and that his lyric is most probably reflective of his listening, think of the indie covers that pepper his albums, and that as time goes hopefully he will become more comfortable and adept with songwriting... it is an elusive craft. As it stands i simply say 'fair play' to him for having the balls to evolve his songcraft on record.

On the whole i get the feeling from this album that the band are still in the early stages of a developing a sound, the mix of skill and ideas is certainly potent, but, again, for me, its just missing a more decisive or resolute focus... strangely i think its missing 'friction'... if they wanted from this record more of a 'group album' they certainly delivered but perhaps its just a bit too polite for its own good, one that avoids possible knotty musical problems by a constant repose on virtuosity which allows them to elude possible musical friction rather than work through and resolve it. I imagine that this will have to be addressed in future albums and i believe that the results may prove to be more engaging... until then, Antifogmatic, presents us with an album brimming with ideas and musical virtuosity, but its also as an album that presents us with a group compromise, that perhaps leaves a lot of those ideas hanging unresolved as spectacle rather than substance.

As for the haircut, well, its a start, but Mr. Thile should cut to the chase and grow himself a fine set of muttonchop sideburns or at  least cultivate a moustache... otherwise what is a smart coiffure but no part of nuthin!  :Laughing:

----------


## Perry

M. Marmot

Nice review. The recording quality _is_ spectacular. The DVD is worth the price of admission in my opinion.

Perhaps it's because I'm a bit older at 47 but the lyrics don't really speak to me either; perhaps it's the delivery; in all fairness I need to listen to the album several times more.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I also enjoyed M. Marmot's review. 

Perhaps I'm a contrarian, but I prefer my lyrics "_self-conscious and annoyingly angst ridden."_ I think Thile's introspection perfectly matches the varied twists and turns of the music. Who needs empty boring happy music anyway? Instead of "_The Blind Leaving the Blind_" we could have "_The Beach is Nice_" part 1,2, and 3. I don't think the music for TBLTB could have been written without the story and images it supports.

I disagree that Antifogmatic is _"lyrically slight"_, in fact, I've more than once had to break out the lyric book to better understand some of the songs. I'm not sure what could be improved on here? The lyrics are much more dense, literary, intelligent, and moving than is usually required from the standard bluegrass form, where common traditional themes usually prevail. There's a lot going on here, requiring repeated listens and thought before the themes can be properly analyzed and even the words memorized.

I like M. Marmot's analysis of the group dynamic. Although the music is often quite dense and complex it leaves me wondering if it could be more focused, or move together more deliberately, rather than feeling like a free form flight before the next movement is suddenly crashed into (don't get me wrong, I still enjoy the journey).

Larry

----------


## CES

Dan, my wife (who's the real musician in our family) isn't a huge fan either, but she went to see them with me last fall and left impressed by how darn good they are...if nothing else you'll see a fine mandolin (not to mention the vintage axes the other guys play), some excellent finger gymnastics, and see them early in their evolution, which may be cool to look back on.  When I saw them I was impressed by the fact that they seemed like a few guys just hanging out and jamming but the level they do it on is amazing to a no talent hack like me.  THey also hung out for a while after the show and pressed the flesh, though I didn't hang around because our babysitter was turning into a pumpkin by 11...

Of course, it's OK not to like their music, too (I'm a fan, but I'll admit they lose me sometimes).  And if you still feel that way after seeing them live, then you'll know not to waste anymore iTunes guft cards on them in the future.  I'm not trying to be sarcastic...I've got more than a few albums I bought because of hype that just didn't do it for me.  I'm having trouble coming up with examples, of course, but Thelonius Monk is someone who's genius I can appreciate, but whose music I can't tolerate for more than a few songs.

----------


## Dan Cole

I've seen Thile and Nickel Creek numerous times in the past.  I am always amazed at his ability.  I also thoroughly enjoyed The previous Punch cds.  I just didn't get this one. I'm not slighting their talent in the least.

----------


## M.Marmot

> I also enjoyed M. Marmot's review. 
> 
> Perhaps I'm a contrarian, but I prefer my lyrics "_self-conscious and annoyingly angst ridden."_ I think Thile's introspection perfectly matches the varied twists and turns of the music. Who needs empty boring happy music anyway? Instead of "_The Blind Leaving the Blind_" we could have "_The Beach is Nice_" part 1,2, and 3. I don't think the music for TBLTB could have been written without the story and images it supports.
> 
> I disagree that Antifogmatic is _"lyrically slight"_, in fact, I've more than once had to break out the lyric book to better understand some of the songs. I'm not sure what could be improved on here? The lyrics are much more dense, literary, intelligent, and moving than is usually required from the standard bluegrass form, where common traditional themes usually prevail. There's a lot going on here, requiring repeated listens and thought before the themes can be properly analyzed and even the words memorized.
> 
> I like M. Marmot's analysis of the group dynamic. Although the music is often quite dense and complex it leaves me wondering if it could be more focused, or move together more deliberately, rather than feeling like a free form flight before the next movement is suddenly crashed into (don't get me wrong, I still enjoy the journey).
> 
> Larry





> I also enjoyed M. Marmot's review. 
> 
> Perhaps I'm a contrarian, but I prefer my lyrics "_self-conscious and annoyingly angst ridden."_ I think Thile's introspection perfectly matches the varied twists and turns of the music. Who needs empty boring happy music anyway? Instead of "_The Blind Leaving the Blind_" we could have "_The Beach is Nice_" part 1,2, and 3. I don't think the music for TBLTB could have been written without the story and images it supports.
> 
> I disagree that Antifogmatic is _"lyrically slight"_, in fact, I've more than once had to break out the lyric book to better understand some of the songs. I'm not sure what could be improved on here? The lyrics are much more dense, literary, intelligent, and moving than is usually required from the standard bluegrass form, where common traditional themes usually prevail. There's a lot going on here, requiring repeated listens and thought before the themes can be properly analyzed and even the words memorized.
> 
> Larry


Well there is one thing to be considered when regarding the lyrics and thats the bands constant assertion that the music is not bluegrass by that measure it is not surprising that they do not sing about the 'little log cabin on the mine riddled hill where my poor old mother has died in a whiskey still incident'... but that is to say that to compare their lyrics to the usual bluegrass trophes is a bit redundant. 

If they assert that their album is to be taken in the greater context of pop/indie/rock/jazz and what have you then it has to be weighed up against the luminaries of those spheres, and in that context i'd keep to my opinion that the lyrics are still slight. Certainly they do display a certain ingenuity and self-deprecating wit but in the end i find them a bit too lightweight or brittle to support or tackle the music that they are coupled with... but then if you write music that shifting and complex it will always cause a problem for a lyrics writer. 

Now i am not contending that they must walk hand in hand along the sunny side of life far from it, a list of my favorite lyricists would feature heavily those who are often tread darker waters, but i find a weight in their lyrics that i do not percieve in the lyrics of Antifogmatic.

Now all this is just personal opinion and i am not suggesting that these lyrics could be improved, they are what they are and i do appreciate that, i'm merely saying that for me lyrics are not Mr Thile's strong point... for now. For my accounts i think Mr Thile is taking the steps in the right direction in not sticking to the same tried themes and is trying to craft a personal voice, given the ambitious scope of his music and the bands music he has given himself a heady task to scale but what a great challenge that is for someone to have in front of them  :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

I like the CD.

Jamie

----------


## JeffD

"self-conscious and annoyingly angst ridden"

Well I don't listen to the lyrics too much anyway.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> Matt, rumours are circulating that some of the band may be teaching at next year's Sore Fingers - I'm hoping they can do a tour around the same time. This might all come to nothing so don't get your hopes up!


Now that would make for a great end of week tutor concert! I guess them coming over to teach or for festivals would be a good way of offsetting some of the costs of getting them over here to gig as they can't make a fortune off ticket sales in the UK. Fingers crossed.....

----------


## Oggy

Fingers crossed here too...

----------


## Steve-o

> I like the CD.
> 
> Jamie


Tell us _why_ you like the CD Jamie... the drink recipes?

----------


## JEStanek

When I like something I try not to overanalyze why I like it.  Then I move away from liking it for its own sake and into finding clever ways to like or dislike something (which can be fun too even if it steals the joy of liking or disliking) the original thing anyway.  Ok. I was kind of making a joke about the long reviews and counter reviews and rebuttals prior to my previous post.  

I liked this CD better than Punch as there was more melodic with Antifogmatic than with Punch.  They are all brilliant players (IMO) and the band really works incredibly well together.  The banjo work is very cool on Alex and throughout.  All of the instrumentation is great individually and together.  I really like Gabe's fiddle style.  And, as I've often stated, Chris is one of the main reasons I picked up a mandolin in the first place.

I really think the pigeon holing of their music is hits a wall.  They're doing stuff way different than bluegrass/stringband/pop/jazz whatever you want to try to call it.  I think they need a cool nick name and call it X Music (e.g., Dawg Music).  To me, it seems to be it's own thing.

I also hesitate to use metrosexual with Chris's voice.  Metrosexuality implies being pretty obsessed with looks and current trends in skin care and fashion and accoutrements.  I think for most of us no-nonsense mandolin players, metrosexuality doesn't fit.  Many of us seem more content to spend $35 on a pick than face cream.  You would be more metrosexual with a Crutchfield accessory than a ridiculously obscure instrument like a mandolin (especially an OLD one  :Wink:  ).  Unless you are trying to imply that his singing is less than masculine.  Maybe he doesn't sing like Bill Monroe or some other country/BG acts.  That's fine with me.  He sings like Chris to me (and has forever).  The lyrics are straight up singer songwriter fare to me but he's not just strumming chords along with them.  I find the music very listenable.

I got the CD alone so no recipies or DVD (I would like to see the DVD and hear the other music tracks).  I'm a simple man when it comes to mixed drinks.  I don't mess with stuff with too many ingredients/steps.  Just like I don't eat at resturants with salad bars or eat fajitas when I go out.  I want someone else to make my dinner when I'm paying for it.  When I mix a coctail, I want to spend less time in the mixing than in the enjoying by a considerable factor.

Jamie

----------


## M.Marmot

> When I like something I try not to overanalyze why I like it.  Then I move away from liking it for its own sake and into finding clever ways to like or dislike something (which can be fun too even if it steals the joy of liking or disliking) the original thing anyway.  Ok. I was kind of making a joke about the long reviews and counter reviews and rebuttals prior to my previous post.  
> 
> Jamie


More often than not i'd be with you on the over analysing, i like to just put some music on and soak it up, but once in a while something comes along that can stand to a bout of analysing and even better discussion beyond 'i likes it' / i dont likes it', and on those occasions i do go for a wordy ramble.  

I think those Punch boys deliver such a product and strangely Mr Thile, for all his talent, or maybe, because of his talent, can prove to be a rather divisive character amongst mandolin fans... thats always gotta be a good start for a musician.

As for cocktails... is putting whiskey in a glass considered a cocktail, cause thats abouts as fancy as i gets?

( Now I'm wondering if Mr Monroe's high tenor, his taste for dapper suits qualify him as 'metrosexual'?) :Disbelief:

----------


## mando.player

Well summed up Jamie (on many accounts).

Antifogmatic owes more to HTGAWFTG than it does Punch.  But even with that comparison, this CD is a further evolution of the band as a whole.  I can't remember if I made this comparison here or in another thread, but the performances on Antifogmatic are kind of old timey.  Not that they sound old timey or that the tunes are of that genre, but more in the holistic groove that the band achieves.  It's like EVERYONE is a role player and no one instrument sticks out.  The lack of breaks or solos on this release is quite evident.  As a whole I think this approach is more of a plus than it is a drawback.

I can't wait to see what's next.  As a side note, I see a lot of similarities between the Punch Brothers and their labelmates Wilco.
-  Both have a distinctive/charismatic frontman
-  Both came from previous bands that were supposed to save their respective genres
-  There is a constant evolution from release to release
-  Both have achieved relative success without much airplay

----------


## JEStanek

M Marmot.  I did read all of your other posts and review in this thread too (enjoyed the interplay with others as well).  I like reading them, I just don't do them too often.  If you know what I mean. (Now I'm beginning to over analyze and I'm not home so I can't coctail that away).

Jamie

PS. My coctails are typically something and something (scotch and ice, burbon and water, gin and tonic).  A couple times a year I'll get crazy and make a simple mint syrup for Juleps.

----------


## Steve-o

I like your review Jamie.

----------


## M.Marmot

> Well summed up Jamie (on many accounts).
> 
> Antifogmatic owes more to HTGAWFTG than it does Punch.  But even with that comparison, this CD is a further evolution of the band as a whole.  I can't remember if I made this comparison here or in another thread, but the performances on Antifogmatic are kind of old timey.  Not that they sound old timey or that the tunes are of that genre, but more in the holistic groove that the band achieves.  It's like EVERYONE is a role player and no one instrument sticks out.  The lack of breaks or solos on this release is quite evident.  As a whole I think this approach is more of a plus than it is a drawback.
> 
> I can't wait to see what's next.  As a side note, I see a lot of similarities between the Punch Brothers and their labelmates Wilco.
> -  Both have a distinctive/charismatic frontman
> -  Both came from previous bands that were supposed to save their respective genres
> -  There is a constant evolution from release to release
> -  Both have achieved relative success without much airplay


I can see where you are going with the old timey holistic groove thing, its certainly there just that these guys have taken it onto another level of technicality and skill. It is fascinating to watch the group evolving, i was going to say earlier that perhaps the best thing that can happen for them is that folks continue to recognise that this group is more than just a Chris Thile vehicle ( i keep thinking of Dylan and The Band, what a crime it would have been if they had been swallowed in his shadow).

The other thing that would do them a service is to shake that darn 'bluegrass' tag they are being hounded with, i know thats not their fault, they are doing a fair deal to distance themselves from that pigeon hole but if they are relying on the marketing folks and review peoples to come up with something better than 'progressive bluegrass' they'll be waiting (i have been wondering is there regressive bluegrass?)

It did not occur to me that they are on the same label as Wilco... i can see some comparisons in the scope of the music but ain't Jeff Tweedy the only main stay in Wilco the rest of the musicians changing from project to project?

----------


## M.Marmot

> M Marmot.  I did read all of your other posts and review in this thread too (enjoyed the interplay with others as well).  I like reading them, I just don't do them too often.  If you know what I mean. (Now I'm beginning to over analyze and I'm not home so I can't coctail that away).
> 
> Jamie
> 
> PS. My coctails are typically something and something (scotch and ice, burbon and water, gin and tonic).  A couple times a year I'll get crazy and make a simple mint syrup for Juleps.


i have been toying with the idea of mint julep... just outta curiosity, i dont know what it is exactly... but somehow i thought it'd be the boy for the hot summer.

I enjoyed your reviews too, both the long and the short one :Wink:

----------


## mando.player

> It did not occur to me that they are on the same label as Wilco... i can see some comparisons in the scope of the music but ain't Jeff Tweedy the only main stay in Wilco the rest of the musicians changing from project to project?


The band line up has been pretty stable since 2002 (Tweedy, Stirrat and Kotche).  Wilco is definitely Jeff Tweedy centric (more than Punch Brothers is Thile centric) and will probably stay that way.  I'll grant you that.  Wilco does fit into that "can't place them into a genre" genre.  But if you look at the None Such list of artists, that pretty much sums up the label.  I think they've found a good home for their music.

----------


## M.Marmot

> The band line up has been pretty stable since 2002 (Tweedy, Stirrat and Kotche).  Wilco is definitely Jeff Tweedy centric (more than Punch Brothers is Thile centric) and will probably stay that way.  I'll grant you that.  Wilco does fit into that "can't place them into a genre" genre.  But if you look at the None Such list of artists, that pretty much sums up the label.  I think they've found a good home for their music.


All i ever really knew of Nonesuch is that they be the label of Philip Glass whose work i was avid about when i was but a scamp, it seems that they provide a fair haven for musicians who could otherwise fall between the cracks fair play to them

----------


## Perry

Sorry for the left turn but you Wilco fans (also Uncle Tupelo) may like *The Gourds*...great songwriting and singing

back to Thile et al...

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

i must say that the 4 track instrumental ep is some of the most interesting material i have ever listened to and i hope very much to do some sort of independent study on it and/or the album during my next two years in college. the ep is in just the right place (for me) between idiomatic (normal melodic and technical approaches to playing instruments) and non-idiomatic (all the cool scratching and pinging and playing behind the nut and bridge that they do. i've listened to a lot of music that is much more non-idiomatic and its not something i can wrap my head around. i still need some grounding in what i am familiar, but i love all the crazy stuff musicians are doing these days. these guys really have struck a chord (a weird chord of course) with what interests me musically. 

baron

----------


## Don Julin

I saw Punch Brothers last night at The Ark in ann Arbor Michigan. I loved it! Great playing, great singing, great compositions, great dynamics, great ensemble interplay. I understand that these guys are not everyone's cup of tea but neither are; Bill Monroe, David Grisman, Andy Statman, Tom Waits, Frank Zappa, Bela Bartok, John Coltrane, The Velvet Underground, Led Zeppelin Igor Stavinsky and a long list of musicians that came up with a new sound by blending established music forms together to form something fresh. Heck even the Beatles did that! If it offends you to see a mandolin being used in a non-bluegrass music form then simply don't buy it. I bought it and I like it!

----------


## mando.player

I was really hoping to make that show.  Were you in town or did you make the trip south?

----------


## Don Julin

Drove down for the show. I missed them at Interlochen due to a gig in Marquette. It was worth the drive.

----------


## Dan Cole

Once upon a time I posted an earlier comment on Antifogmatic in this thread.  In summary, I didn't get it and didn't care for it at all.  Alst night I saw Punch Brothers here in Billings, MT.  I knew they were all talented mucicians, but the show was incredible.  They are tight as a drum, even when they fly all over the place they come back together perfect.  It was amazing. I could ply my mandolin every day, all day for the rest of my life and never come close to the gift Chris Thile (and the others) possess.  Catch them if you can.  I'm a believer.

----------


## montana

I agree with Dan. I was at the show too and it was great fun. I'd go see them any time but their music will never be my first choice to listen to. For me seeing them is more a view into what the possibilities of the instruments are.

----------


## TonyEarth

found out about the punch brothers very late(few weeks ago) but i think they are GREAT! i really really enjoy their music. this album has many good songs.

----------

